
Ask HN: Useful civil disobedience measures a developer can partake in? - nexuist
I am inspired by apps such as Firechat (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.opengarden.com&#x2F;firechat&#x2F;), Signal (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.signal.org&#x2F;), and even Facebook (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2012&#x2F;02&#x2F;19&#x2F;books&#x2F;review&#x2F;how-an-egyptian-revolution-began-on-facebook.html) to a degree.<p>What is missing from this space?<p>How can we make a difference?
======
shoo
Jeff Schmidt's book Disciplined Minds discusses how to survive graduate
education while keeping your original identity and ethics roughly intact. The
book has some advice for how to operate as an activist in a professional role
within an organisation, where your goals are quite different to the org's
goals. Not quite what you're looking for, but a pretty interesting read:
[http://disciplinedminds.tripod.com/](http://disciplinedminds.tripod.com/)

another angle: ignore the developer aspect specifically and get involved with
civil disobedience to aid existing groups that you wish to support, and gain
experience on how to operate.

------
jppope
Organize people. Start with a small group, and focus on a small project. Grow
that thing.

------
dannyw
Start where you work.

Participate and start discussions around ethics when your company engages in
something questionable. You don’t have to threaten your job, but you don’t
have to accept as business as usual without any critical thinking.

Persuade your colleagues to do the same and lead by example.

Or just quit, if you’re working for Facebook. Insanely smart software
engineers are not plentiful. If enough people declined to work for Facebook,
they will be feeling an impact in their bottom line and scalability.

------
muzani
We once had a flood knock out telco lines all over a state. Firechat was an
option but nobody knew about it. What needs to happen is more education
regarding these tools.

------
jessehorne
Beautiful question, yet even now I am still unable to answer this for myself.

------
pinetopPerkins
Start solo. I read the laws know the laws. Plan on getting arrested. Don’t
insult anyone instead insult yourself. Write your message out(have a script)

------
buboard
Cryprocurrencies

~~~
elliekelly
Can you elaborate? What measures involving cryptocurrencies, specifically?

~~~
buboard
Promotion, creating onramps

